
An alternative News.YC feed with a link to the comments thread in the body of the posts - inklesspen
http://feeds.re.inklesspen.com/newsyc
======
inklesspen
I got tired of waiting for News.YC to implement the comments links in a format
usable by my newsreader. (Yes, I know they're in there, but I don't know of
any reader that actually uses the comment tags.) So I made this one. When you
hit it, it downloads the feed from News.YC and reformats it into an Atom feed
(I like Atom; there's only one standard, not 9 like there are for RSS (see
<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2004/02/04/incompatible-rss> )). The feed is
cached for the next five minutes in order to be nice to pg's servers.

Total code: approximately ten lines of Python, thanks to some excellent
libraries like <http://www.feedparser.org/>

pg, if you have any technical adjustments you'd like me to make, like
adjusting the time between hits to your rss feed, let me know.

~~~
ralph
_I don't know of any reader that actually uses the comment tags_

rss2email does. Or at least it does after I made a slight change.

<http://rss2email.infogami.com/>

